# Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Trident Z RAM auf ASUS B350-f Gaming Board



## SA1278 (10. April 2018)

Moin moin...
Ich wollte sicherheitshalber vor dem Kauf mal fragen, ob das passt wenn ich G-Skill Trident Z RGB ram auf  einem ASUS Strix B350-f Gaming board mit einem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 benutze, also ob die sich in die Quere kommen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (11. April 2018)

Passen würde es vermutlich schon - du siehst dann halt nix mehr von dem RAM weil der Kühler die komplett überdeckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SA1278 (11. April 2018)

Ok, Danke. Dann werde ich wohl den ohne Pro nehmen. Ist ja eh mehr als genug für Ryzen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. April 2018)

Der überragt dir genauso mind. 2 RAM-Slots.

Nimm doch etwas asymetrisches wie den Scythe Mugen 5 oder den Brocken 3
Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

